# Castor Oil



## JohnSD (Aug 17, 2015)

Has anyone used castor oil with SIBO as a laxative? I searched the forum didn't see anything.

I saw this article: http://news.sciencemag.org/health/2012/05/just-spoonful-castor-oil

Which says caster oil works because ricinoleic acid latches onto EP3­ molecules in the smooth muscle cells on the walls of the small intestine and this causes contractions. This explains castor oil's effectiveness as a laxativel

Wouldn't this be better than most other laxatives like milk of magnesia and senna which work at the colon and don't seem to stimulate the small intesting much?

I would seem like castor oil could speed things up so food spends less in the small intestine fermenting with the bacteria feeding off it.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I have used it several times including as part of a prep for a barium enema. It is a strong stimulant laxative. It seems to work a little faster than Dulcolax for me - 8 hours vs. 12 hours. I think there is a little more cramping with castor oil. It is also very difficult to take because of the oily consistency and the awful taste. The other thing I have noticed is that the laxative effect of the castor oil repeats every time I eat something for the next 24 hours. I don't get that with Dulcolax. For what I suspect is these reasons, doctors don't recommend it much in modern times.


----------



## JohnSD (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info Sean. The repeating laxative effect is very interesting. Maybe those receptor cells still have some of the acid from the castor oil binding to them, and when food hits it is off to the races!

During the repeat effects how long does it take from when you eat to when it kicks in?

Does the repeat effect slowly diminish over the 24 hours?

If the taste of Castor Oil was OK, would you prefer it more than Dulcolax?

I found this on the method of action for Dulcolax: Bisacodyl is a stimulant laxative. It stimulates the muscles in the wall of the small intestine and colon to generate a bowel movement. It also alters water and electrolyte levels in intestines, increasing the level of fluids which also produce a laxative-like effect. http://www.medicinenet.com/bisacodyl-oral/article.htm

On the other hand I found this as well, which states it mainly works on the large intestine: Bisacodyl is a diphenyl methane laxative that has been used for the treatment of constipation since its introduction into the market in 1952 and, more recently, in facilitating bowel evacuation before investigational procedures (e.g. colonoscopy, barium enema) or surgery. Its action appears to be mainly in the large intestine, and it is usually effective within 6 to 12 hours following administration by mouth and within 15 to 60 minutes following rectal administration. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2862903/%C2


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

John,

To answer your questions:

1. When I am having repeat effects from the castor oil, it usually kicks in within an hour of eating the meal. It isn't as urgent or as much as the initial movement, but I do have to get to a toilet within a reasonable amount of time.

2. The repeat effect does slowly diminish over the 24 hour period.

3. Even if the taste of the castor oil was OK, I would probably prefer Dulcolax. The cramps produced by Dulcolax are a little more tolerable, and the effect is over for the most part by early afternoon. I can venture out of the house in late afternoon and evening without worrying too much about having to find a bathroom immediately.


----------



## JohnSD (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Sean. I am going to give castor oil a go. It is supposed to have antimicrobial activity as well. Best of luck!


----------



## Rosie Marie (Nov 27, 2014)

Just wanted to throw out randomly that I found Castor Oil in pill form on Amazon!! The didn't seem to work for me as well as the straight liquid but I think it's because I wasn't getting as high of a dose in pill form.

Castor Oil did work for me about 50% of the time which is a very high percentage for me but I am so scarred by the taste and the smell and can't even stomach thinking about it after being on it for about 2 months straight  I had a hard time even typing this it was so bad lol


----------



## JohnSD (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Rosie,

Did how well it worked decrease after you used it for a while? The receptors in the intestine might get desensitized after using it continuously. After a break it could work better again if that is the case.

John


----------



## JohnSD (Aug 17, 2015)

Based on a couple studies I read betwee 5 and 15 grams seems to be what works. I observed that 1 Tbs seemed to do it. I combined it with Milk of Magnesia sometimes. What dose did others find effective?


----------

